# Propranolol ER 120mg



## LMK75 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm hoping someone can help me with this dilemma I'm having. Last year I was diagnosed with HBP (as it runs in my family). The doctor put me on Lisinopril (20mg). When I'm home and I take my blood pressure it's usually pretty good. Every time I go the the doctors it's through the roof such as yesterday when it was 146/96. I proceeded to tell him about the anxiety I've had over the last 20 years (never addressed it with a doctor). The anxiety is usually in social situations, playing sports (physical symptoms, body tenses up to where I can't perform), or simply getting too nervous when I meet someone new or important. My doctor prescribed me 120mg of Propranolol ER daily. The problem is that my heart rate seems pretty normal most of the time (am a vigorous exerciser) and my BP is pretty good when I take it but seems to elevate in certain situations. I am really nervous about taking Propranolol ER 120mg daily, but he said it will help my anxiety and HBP. I want to only take it before certain stressful situations because I'm afraid of the side effects. I called the Dr. but he has not called back yet. I would like to hear from anyone on here that has some advice. Is it ok to take the prop ER occasionally? Is 120mg too much?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

You are afraid of what side effects?


----------



## LMK75 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mostly the fatique. Also, I've been reading a lot that people have gained a ton of weight from this stuff. It took me the whole year to lose 35+ lbs (From 215 to 180). I also am afraid of dependence and having to go on other meds because of the side effects from this (Depression, etc). Just not sure right now what to do. If I could just take one pill every now and then for anxiety that would be great but I'm not sure this is safe.


----------



## Oceansid27 (Mar 2, 2013)

I know this post was from last year but whatever...maybe someone else will benefit from what I have to say. First off I don't think your docs going to put you on something that would hurt you and based on your vital sign readings and white coat or situational anxiety that increases your bp the drug sounds necessary as it slows down the release of hormones in your body preventing an increase in BP that could be considered dangerous. I have taken propranolol and it honestly chills me out and I feel calmer in social situations and much more physically relaxed. Get a home BP machine and watch your pulse if your concerned but remember it's extended release over a 24 hour period and slowly affects you. I'm a hyper individual and this drug has only helped me and calmed me down a little.


----------

